

Mysterious radio flashes may be from stars collapsing into black holes - jonbaer
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/07/130705101626.htm

======
snowwrestler
A final shout before disappearing behind the permanent, impenetrable curtain
of gravity: "I existed! I was."

